# Game #64: Lakers @ Heat



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (32-31, 3rd Pacific) 

@









Miami Heat (50-16, 1st Southeast) 

Thursday, Mar. 17, 5:00pm
at Heat
TV: TNT
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330

*Point Guard Matchup:*







vs.








Chucky Atkins - 13.7 PPG, 2.7 RPG, 4.4 APG
Damon Jones - 11.6 PPG, 2.8 RPG, 4.3 APG

*Shooting Guard Matchup:*







vs.








Kobe Bryant - 28.2 PPG, 6.0 RPG, 6.3 APG
Dwyane Wade - 23.8 PPG, 5.2 RPG, 7.1 APG

*Small Forward Matchup:*







vs.








Caron Butler - 14.0 PPG, 5.5 RPG, 1.6 APG
Eddie Jones - 12.9 PPG, 5.1 RPG, 2.7 APG

*Power Forward Matchup:*







vs.








Lamar Odom - 15.4 PPG, 10.3 RPG, 3.7 APG
Udonis Haslem - 11.2 PPG, 9.1 RPG, 1.4 APG

*Center Matchup:*







vs.








Chris Mihm - 10.0 PPG, 6.8 RPG, 0.6 APG
Shaquille O'Neal - 22.5 PPG, 10.2 RPG, 2.9 APG

*Bench:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook - 6.8 PPG, 3.3 RPG, 0.5 APG
Jumaine Jones - 7.2 PPG, 5.1 RPG, 0.8 APG
Brian Grant - 3.3 PPG, 3.5 RPG, 0.3 APG
Luke Walton - 2.7 PPG, 2.0 RPG, 1.2 APG

Miami Heat





























Michael Doleac - 4.0 PPG, 3.1 RPG, 0.6 APG
Keyon Dooling - 4.7 PPG, 1.2 RPG, 1.8 APG
Shandon Anderson - 4.3 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 1.1 APG
Christian Laettner - 5.5 PPG, 2.8 RPG, 0.8 APG

Lakers:

```
Player  	Date  		Injury
T. Bobbitt G 	Feb 13, 2005 	Sprained right ankle
V. Divac C 	Dec 22, 2004 	Sore back
D. George SF    Nov 1, 2004 	Left ankle surgery
```
Heat:

```
Player  	Date  		Injury
Z. Wang C  	Mar 7, 2005  	Upper respiratory infection
D. Wright GF 	Feb 11, 2005 	Bilateral patella tendinitis
Q. Woods GF 	Feb 5, 2005 	Right knee patella tendinitis
```
*Last Game:*
December 25, 2004
Miami 104, LA Lakers 102, OT
Boxscore - Recap

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- The brick wall came tumbling down Saturday.

But that didn't stop the Miami Heat from beating the Los Angeles Lakers in Shaq vs. Kobe I.

With Shaquille O'Neal watching from the bench after fouling out late in the fourth quarter, Dwyane Wade and Eddie Jones scored four points each in overtime and the Heat beat the Lakers 104-102 to extend their winning streak to 11 games, equaling a franchise record.

O'Neal had an explanation for his early exit.

``No layups, no dunks,'' he said.

For everybody?

``Basically everybody, especially him,'' O'Neal replied.

O'Neal was referring to Kobe Bryant -- a former teammate he has refused to identify by name for quite some time now.

The Heat (22-7) survived despite a season-high 42 points by Bryant. But the Lakers' star was held scoreless in overtime, missing three shots including a 3-pointer at the buzzer.

``I had a pretty good look, but I didn't get the balance I would have liked on the shot,'' Bryant said. 

[More in URL]

*What the players are saying..*

``It's just another game.'' - Shaquille O'Neal

``It's just another game.'' - Kobe Bryant

``After the way Game 1 went it's going to be a circus around here.'' - Damon Jones

``He has a great team down there. And we're trying to get to that point.'' - Kobe on Shaq

*``I don't know what you guys expect from us. You probably expect us to get into a fight on the court, but that probably won't ever happen. But you guys will probably always talk about it.'' - Shaq on the idiots that expect them to have a fued on the court.*

``I really have other things to really concern myself with, you know, like making sure our spirits are up and making sure we believe in ourselves -- trying to get to the playoffs.'' - Kobe Bryant 

``On the inside, it was just another game for us. Obviously we wanted to go out, play hard, play well and win the game. Same thing Thursday. We know what we have to do and if we don't do it, we could lose.'' - Udonis Haslem

``This is like the first time that I can say I've been on a good team where everybody was on the same page.'' - Shaq on the Lakers

Western Conference Playoff Watch:

```
Team		W 	L 	PCT 	GB
1 San Antonio 	49 	15 	.766 	- 
2 Phoenix 	48 	15 	.762 	½
3 Seattle 	43 	20 	.683 	5½
4 Dallas 	41 	22 	.651 	7½
5 Sacramento 	40 	25 	.615 	9½
6 Houston 	39 	25 	.609 	10
7 Memphis 	37 	27 	.578 	12
8 Denver 	33 	30 	.524 	15½
[color=purple]9  LA Lakers 	32 	31 	.508 	16½[/color] 
10 Minnesota 	33 	33 	.500 	17 
11 LA Clippers 	28 	35 	.444 	20½
12 Portland 	23 	39 	.371 	25
13 Utah 	20 	44 	.313 	29
14 Golden State 20 	44 	.313 	29 
15 New Orleans 	14 	49 	.222 	34½
```
Heat Forum Game Thread
</center>

I'm expecting a blowout.. Dont know how much I'll watch this one.. College Basketball baby.. Go Illini :banana:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

:uhoh:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

sweet moses and cherry pies..."this ones shaped out to be a blowout"


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers by 40.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Lets get ready to rumble  !!!


----------



## ImallfortheLakers (Dec 8, 2004)

Lakers Loose  Kobe Dunks over Shaq to shut him up :clap: and we all :cheers: and have a good time!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> ``It's just another game.'' - Shaquille O'Neal
> 
> ``It's just another game.'' - Kobe Bryant


Finally, they agreed together.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I know this game hasn't been played yet but ``You can put this one in the refrigerator. The door's closed, the light's out, the eggs are cooling, the butter's getting hard and the Jell-O is jiggling.''


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Pinball said:


> I know this game hasn't been played yet but ``You can put this one in the refrigerator. The door's closed, the light's out, the eggs are cooling, the butter's getting hard and the Jell-O is jiggling.''


Pinball i hope you are saying (Chick Hearn's winning game statement) for lakers and that we are going to win, if not please please please don't use our closing quote for some other team.


now with my comment


I have a prediction for heat vs lakers game, hope it does not happen, but there is a good chance it will happen soon, if not tomorrow’s game then the next. A fake injury of one of our star players (kobe).


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

_Just thought I'd post my preview here (I write them for my forums and for Clublakers)._


























*Los Angeles Lakers* _(32-31, 11-19 on the road, currently out of the playoffs)_
*Miami Heat* _(50-16, 28-5 at home, currently 1st seed in the East)_

*Date:* Thursday, March 17th
*Time:* 5:00 PM
*TV:* *TNT*​
*Previous Games*
Lakers @ Sixers 108-91 (LOSS) _Kobe - 20 pts, 3 reb, 2 ast_
Heat @ Knicks 98-96 (WIN) _Wade - 24 pts, 3 reb, 5 ast, game winner_

*Previous Meetings*
_12/25/2004 - Heat 104, Lakers 102 (OT)_
Shaquille O'Neal received the loudest ovation before the game. Kobe Bryant came up short in his bid to earn the final cheers. Bryant scored a season-high 42 points but missed a potential game-winning 3-pointer at the buzzer in overtime as the Los Angeles Lakers fell to the Miami Heat, 104-102, in a highly anticipated reunion with former teammate O'Neal. Shaq, who was greeted with a standing ovation during pregame introductions, collected 24 points, 11 rebounds and three blocks in his first game against the Lakers -- whom he helped lead to three NBA titles and last season's Finals -- since being traded in the offseason.
*Projected Starting Five*


















Coach Frank Hamblen




































C - *Chris Mihm* _(10.0 PPG, 6.8 RPG, 0.6 APG in 25.0 MPG)_
PF - *Lamar Odom* _(15.4 PPG, 10.3 RPG, 3.7 APG in 36.4 MPG)_
SF - *Caron Butler* _(14.0 PPG, 5.5 RPG, 1.6 APG in 34.5 MPG)_
SG - *Kobe Bryant* _(28.2 PPG, 6.0 RPG, 6.3 APG in 41.9 MPG)_
PG - *Chucky Atkins* _(13.7 PPG, 2.5 RPG, 4.3 APG in 36.2 MPG)_


















Coach Stan Van Gundy




































C - *Shaquille O'Neal* _(22.5 PPG, 10.2 RPG, 2.9 APG in 34.2 MPG)_
PF - *Udonis Haslem* _(11.2 PPG, 9.1 RPG, 1.4 APG in 33.1 MPG)_
SF - *Eddie Jones* _(12.8 PPG, 5.1 RPG, 2.6 APG in 35.8 MPG)_
SG - *Dwyane "Flash" Wade* _(23.8 PPG, 5.2 RPG, 7.0 APG in 38.7 MPG)_
PG - *Damon Jones* _(11.6 PPG, 2.8 RPG, 4.3 APG in 31.5 MPG)_

*Who Dat?*
















*Jumaine Jones*
_Season Stats: 7.2 PPG, 5.1 RPG, 0.8 APG in 23.3 MPG
Predicted Stats: 12 points, 4 rebounds, 0 assists_

*Keyon Dooling*
_Season Stats: 4.7 PPG, 1.2 RPG, 1.8 APG in 15.1 MPG
Predicted Stats: 10 points, 2 rebounds, 3 assists_

*Who Got Game?*
















*Kobe Bryant*
_Predicted Stats: 36 points on 48% shooting, 7 rebounds, 5 assists_

*Shaquille O'Neal*
_Predicted Stats: 30 points on 52% shooting, 8 rebounds, 3 assists_​
*Brandon's Analysis*
Well...here comes Round 2, Lakers vs. Heat...and what a coincidence...it's on a holiday. Don't worry about pinching a sports reporter today; they have enough green already...in their pockets, thanks to many stories based on this game, as well as the Christmas meeting. Did you ever get to read what your kid's teacher wrote on his essay test? No...but you sure did hear what Shaq had to say about Kobe a few weeks ago. You know what Kobe said about O'Neal a while back, also.

But let's get to the point. What does this game mean to both teams? According to O'Neal, nothing. To the Lakers, this game is huge. Very huge. If you haven't checked out our last 10 games, we've won four of them, which translates into "draft lottery" for Los Angeles, because the month of April is...well...bad. A win against Miami tonight will give the Lakers more of a push, a confidence boost, to ride on for a while until the month ends. A loss not only hurts the team, but also the fans...and I don't think Kobe and Co. want to finish off this road trip and go back home to fans that a) are still living in the Shaq era, or b) wish that the Lakers would just tank the season for a lottery pick. 

If that was no indication of how important this game is, well here's another: Shaq and Kobe despise each other. Our very own Corvette is on the road with no passengers, and if nobody wants to step up and take the driver's seat, we'll see Kobe vs. the entire roster all by himself, and NOBODY can beat the Miami Heat by themselves. If Kobe performs terribly, it gives us a loss. If Odom plays badly, we lose. If Atkins and Butler shoot a combined 20%...yeah, you know...we lose. The point is that Los Angeles needs to be firing from all cylinders to win this one in Miami, because the Heat are on a roll...with a 10 game win streak and a nasty home record.

Against Miami, the Lakers will have an advantage on the defensive glass, but I'm not going to pinpoint what can happen when the Heat start crashing the boards offensively, since Mihm has been a little lazy since...November. I'm sure we'll see Brian Grant in for 30 minutes, because I doubt Mihm will last 10 without picking up three fouls with Shaq in the paint. We'll need Jumaine Jones to work his magic pulling down rebounds, as well as Odom's typical 10 a game and Kobe's six...we may be fine.

So...what is the Lakers' strategy in this game? Offensively, I don't know if they are going with the slice and horn plays or what, but in the last few games, the players look lost. Defensively, ha. You're talking about one of the worst defenses in the West right now. I truly believe Hamblen tells them to just go out and don't let the other team score...which is the wrong thing to say in the first place, but probably the only way he can tell Caron to play defense without losing his man.

We all know Kobe and Shaq will put up big numbers, but what about everyone else? Keyon Dooling will more than likely come in and drop a few over Mihm, after blazing by Tierrible Brown's hard-nosed defense. If Alonzo could, he would play 15 minutes in this game and score 10 and 6 boards, but you may not see him out there until the late 2nd and late 4th quarters. Jumaine will see alot of minutes; I'm getting out my Caron Voodoo Doll (made after the Wizards game) just so Hamblen can see that he's hurting in the first quarter...and maybe we'll see more of Luke Walton as well.

*Brandon's Prediction*
Biased...the Lakers win by a bucket. Realistically, they get stomped in this game. If Caron plays significant minutes, I don't like our chances, because Eddie Jones will be reigning threes on him all day, just another shooter for Shaq to dish to after drawing Mihm, Odom and Chucky Atkins to defend him in the paint (nice job, Chuck). The Heat win this game at home, 103-92 (and that's being generous).


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Whatever, Im not really buying into the Kobe/Shaq thing this time around, Im a lot more concerned about getting this road trip to be 3-2. I could care less about stats, I just want to see a damn W. Even though we play a not so healthy Indy club tomorrow, it'll be 4 games in 5 nights. 

Whatever..

just get that damn 8th seed back and win!


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Both Shaq and Kobe will put up impressive numbers. Despite what they claim, it's not just another game for them I'm sure. 

Everybody would have to step up. And even so, I still don't fancy our chances here.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe can score 60 and have the best game of his life... Wont matter unless his teamates can start pulling there own weight around. Kobe is gonna have to deal with both Shaq and Wade.. Hopefully his team can actually help him out a little, and I dont mean by taking three pointers.


----------



## DarkBoyWonder (Mar 5, 2005)

Stop having any kind of faith...Lakers lose by 45points and Shaq blocks Kobe...*AGAIN*! :biggrin: 


*A REPEAT PERFORMANCE BY THE BIG MAN!*


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I really dont give a fudge about this game.. It's College Basketball time.. 

With that said.. Kobe will not foul out Shaq this game as he's home.. Shaq will not be called for being the brick wall he is for being in the lane for 3 seconds..

Heat win in a rout and I'm watching CBB tonight instead of this..


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> I really dont give a fudge about this game.. It's College Basketball time..
> 
> With that said.. Kobe will not foul out Shaq this game as he's home.. Shaq will not be called for being the brick wall he is for being in the lane for 3 seconds..
> 
> Heat win in a rout and I'm watching CBB tonight instead of this..


*
Agreed...March Madness is here...and I am hyped!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: 
*


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't care if Kobe is held scoreless as long as the Lakers win, Kobe said it perfectly when he said we are trying to make the playoffs.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Great game thread and game analysis B34C & realdeal :greatjob:

And about the game tonight....ummmm....go UCLA! :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

ghiman said:


> Great game thread and game analysis B34C & realdeal :greatjob:


Agreed. You should post here more often realdeal. :yes:

I hope LA wins this one just to shut up Shaq.

Lakers 105
Heat 99

Kobe 34pts
Shaq 28pts


GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Most people think that we are going to get blown out, but I have a feeling that this game will be a lot closer than people expect it to be.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Most people think that we are going to get blown out, but I have a feeling that this game will be a lot closer than people expect it to be.


agreed. they only lost by 2 in ot last time. im not saying well win, but we kobe wont let us get stomped by shaq . . . hopefully.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

I doubt it will be a blow out. Kobe has to set the tone on defense. When he buckles down and is all over the place, the rest of the team seems to follow. 
A lot depends on the how the officials call it tonight. If they don't let Grant touch Shaq or hold his own, the Lakers will have trouble. 

After the last 2 games, I expect a much better effort from the Lakers and I am still waiting for Kobe to dunk on Shaq.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Heat by 12


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Kobe with 50.
Shaq missing 15 FTs.

Lakers by 2.

:angel:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Heat win...its just not going to be a fun game to watch

Fair. Dickinson (16) vs The Fighting Illini of Illinois (1)

watching this game tonite to support my Illini!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I think this game will intense and not because of just Shaq vs. Kobe.

Dwade has to have a good game for Miami to win and Lamar and Odom has to have a great game in order for the Lakers to win.

Wade 31pts
Caron 27pts
Odom 32pts
Kobe 21pts
Shaq34pts
EJ 10 pts 2-20 shooting


----------



## STaNgXs (Aug 11, 2003)

I think Lakers will win, only b/c they lost the last 2, and Kobe struggled the last 2. When that happens, they always have a great 3rd game, it's unfortunate that they have to lose a couple to do good the next game, but that's how i see it..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Mihm is scared of Shaq he's already missed 3 lay-ups inside.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wow the lakers were actually playing D for about 3 seconds


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

God we suck more and more every game. We have the dumbest team in the history of the NBA.

Final Score: Heat 112, Lakers 87

And just like the last two games, the second quarter is what will lose this one for us. We'll be down by 20 at halftime. When was the last time anyone on this team hit an open jump shot? The Charlotte game?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It's not even fun watching these games anymore. It's just painful. I couldn't even get psyched up for this game because I knew this would happen. We'd brick all our shots, make stupid mistakes and play crappy defense. The sooner this season ends and Hamblen is out the door, the better.


----------



## adam28z (Mar 16, 2005)

lakers still making terrible passes...

edit: maybe we can hoist 34 three's again


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Talk about a miracle run there. It looked like Miami was going to pull away and we suddenly turned it on to end the half. Atkins had a lot to do with that, so maybe he has woken up. Kobe had a couple really nice alley-oops off of feeds from Chucky and Butler had a nice dunk there too. 

Only down by 2 points to end the half is really good. Especially since we'll have the ball to start the 3rd Q. We need to have a big 3rd Q and somehow have a 4-8 point lead heading into the 4th to give us some momentum.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

may i ask how we are ONLY down 2 at 1/2 time?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMAO you guys are funny.. Down just 2 at halftime somehow!!!

Actually a nice ending to a half for a change.. Bravo..

This game is winnable and whenever I say that they lose so I'll say it's not winnable.. Deal? Gotcha :banana:

Almost time for the Illini game :biggrin:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Good 1st half. Kobe is on, Odom is somewhat on, Atkins is getting on, and Butler is ON something.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Good 1st half. Kobe is on, Odom is somewhat on, Atkins is getting on, and Butler is ON something.


true...true....true...can i get what hes having (x2)


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

I love writing previews, and I did predict a Lakers loss...but it'll feel good to be wrong.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow if we play every game like the last 4 minutes, we would be champs.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Any team can go on a miracle run for four minutes. We lack the consistency that championship teams like the Spurs have. We're lucky the Heat shooters aren't on fire tonight. Our rotation defense blows. That's no secret though. Let's just keep hoping things go our way and most importantly, we play with some effort.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Hopefully Kobe can maintain his "hotness" in the 2nd half, lately (last two games) he has really fallen off as the game progressed. He needs to come out aggressive and going to the basket. 

P.S. who enjoyed Dwayne Wade whining about Kobe not getting called for fouls at the half?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh man, Chris Mihm is such a dork, it's embarrassing. really.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

GOD ****ING DAMNIT!!!!

I hate Frank Hamblen more than Chris Mihm! This guy is just a pure *******. He has wasted 5 minutes of the 4th Q with our bum *** scrubs on the court. Where the hell are Odom, Atkins and Butler?!!!!!!

Walton, Brown, Jones, Cook and Slava?! Are you kidding me? That just lost us the game right there.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Damn, Kobe tanked it in the second half again, what's wrong with him lately!?!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hopeless.

Where the hell have Kobe and Odom been in the second half the last 3 games?!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Walton, Brown, Jones, Cook and Slava?! Are you kidding me? That just lost us the game right there.


That is absolutely ATROCIOUS. Wow.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakers F*cking Suck...face It....this Team Will Go No Where But Hell Unless They Get Friggin Carlos Boozer And Peja...trade Odom And Caron...the Hell With Them


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

That was embarassing.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Hov said:


> That was embarassing.


WHAT ELSE IS FRIGGIN NEW WITH THIS TEAM, HONESTLY


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

That was to be expected. We can't defend anybody and when Kobe's not on fire it shows how bad the offense is. I'm getting concerned about Kobe stinkin up the joint in the 2nd halfs of the last 3 games. Teams are loading up on him, he's forcing shots and the rest of the team's do nothing but standing around the perimeter to get 3s.

But at this point it doesn't matter anymore, unfortunately. The Wolves and the Nuggets would have to lose close to all the rest of their games for the Lakers to make the playoffs. And even if they did the Lakers would just get swept in first round.


----------



## ImallfortheLakers (Dec 8, 2004)

Kobe why? why must u suck in the 2nd half! WHY!? your giving haters things to gloat about and your making the Lakers look bad! Mihm! OMG MIHM! why did we get MIHM?! out of all the Centers Kupchack chose MIHM!?KUPCHACK why do you to be such an IDIOT! WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't watch this team anymore im loosing faith!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!! IM LOOSING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

The Lakers have been banished for my avatar. 

I need a break.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> The Lakers have been banished for my avatar.
> 
> I need a break.


its about time :biggrin: :clap: :biggrin:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

First this loss, then I tune in to watch the end of UCLA game,


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> The Lakers have been banished for my avatar.
> 
> I need a break.


Gotta love that 50 Cent track...*"True Loyalty"* :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> First this loss, then I tune in to watch the end of UCLA game,


While I was cussing out my Illini :laugh:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

odom should be getting 20 shots a game, thats the problem. tierre brown is the worst player ever


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Take it easy, guys. How can you complain when we actually stuck with Miami for 3 quarters straight? I for one am proud with the team effort, despite Kobe's horrid shooting in the second half.

I was at the game, and I can tell you that I was shocked by how limited we are offensively. We've got absolutely nothing to go to besides Kobe, and if Chucky Atkins wasn't shooting as well, we would have been in deep trouble. I can tell you this, this summer, if Mitch can't get Kobe a legit big man, and not even Boozer because he's borderline, then we'll be seeing some more uglyness from the 'Lakeshow'.

Sigh, just gutted by our 4th quarter performance.


----------



## ImallfortheLakers (Dec 8, 2004)

theLegend said:


> I can tell you this, this summer, if Mitch can't get Kobe a legit big man, and not even Boozer because he's borderline, then we'll be seeing some more uglyness from the 'Lakeshow'.
> 
> Sigh, just gutted by our 4th quarter performance.


Knowing how much of a dumba** Mitch is, I can tell you that we will be seeing more uglyness next year. :sigh:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I'll say this much. As much as I like Kobe, he straight up got taken to school by Wade last night.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> I'll say this much. As much as I like Kobe, he straight up got taken to school by Wade last night.


unfortunately, i concur....


----------

